# Ever photographed a Mormon wedding?



## Destin (Jul 6, 2017)

I just got contacted from a couple looking for me to photograph a Mormon wedding. Well... the parts that are allowed to be photographed anyway; which according to them is them coming out of the temple and then family/couple/wedding party photos in the yard. Under no circumstances will I be allowed to photograph in the temple, apparently. 

Has anyone ever photographed an event like this? I have absolutely zero issue with doing it, but I'm looking to better understand what to expect. Are there any rules/guidelines for photographing outside the temple I should know about? Customs? Etiquette?

Thanks guys!


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 6, 2017)

I just spoke to some friends of mine. They are Latter Day Saints. Which is slightly different or hugely different than Mormons. Depends on who you talk to, but the photography rules are very similar. Is it a major temple? If so, that's a big deal. Usually reserved for the very devout.

Some Googling may be in order. Talk to the couple.

11 Tips for Photographing LDS (“Mormon”) Weddings


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2017)

Contact the officiant and get it right from the horse's mouth, than discuss it wit the couple and make sure everyone understands.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 6, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> They are Latter Day Saints. Which is slightly different or hugely different than Mormons.



The full name of the church is The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints, Mormon is just a nick name we have. 



RowdyRay said:


> Is it a major temple? If so, that's a big deal. Usually reserved for the very devout.



To us all temples are hold the same importance none is more major then the others.  And yes you do have to have a temple recommend to go in the temple. 

I haven't photographed a "Mormon Wedding" but I have done videography for them in the past and also attended plenty of them. 

As has been mentioned you cannot photograph inside the temple.  The big key moment to capture will be when the couple comes out of the temple.  The people waiting will cheer and the couple will kiss. You will want to get candid moments of the bride and groom greeting people after that.  

Then there will be group photos.  Usually one with everyone who came, one with the brides family, one with the grooms family, a bride and bridesmaids photo, and a groom and groomsman photo. They will probably also want photo of just the couple with the brides parents and a photo of just the couple with the grooms parents. 



Destin said:


> Are there any rules/guidelines for photographing outside the temple I should know about? Customs? Etiquette?



No big rules for photographing outside the temple.  The only thing i can think of is it would be best if you dress in slacks and a button up shirt and possibly a tie.

What temple are they being married in? Your location is listed as NY so my guess is ether Palmyra or Manhattan as those are the only two in New York.

The Manhattan temple is right downtown so i don't know how that one works with the couple coming out of the temple to a group of people.  The Palmyra temple is a smaller temple but is still really nice. and there are some gardens sounding it.  

The reception later is fairly typical of receptions except that they don't serve alcohol.  Im sure they will want the typical cutting the cake, bouquet toss, first dance etc. 

If you have any additional questions let me know.


----------



## Destin (Jul 7, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > They are Latter Day Saints. Which is slightly different or hugely different than Mormons.
> ...



Thanks so much, that was very informative. I honestly don't know much about the religion whatsoever, so I'm trying to research as much as I can right now. 

It is the palmayra temple, and from my research it does look quite nice! I'll just be shooting them exiting the temple and then the family/group photos, the reception is in Pennsylvania the following day and they have another photographer for that. 

From what I've read, the grounds around the temple seem to be open to the public, correct? Would I be out of line to go and walk around it in advance and scope out photo spots? 

If I think of any other questions I will definitely be in touch.


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes the grounds of the temple are open to the public. I should have mentioned that and suggested you go see it in advance. 

Palmyra is actually where things began for the Mormon Church. Joseph Smith lived there when he has what we refer to as the First Vision with God and Jesus. He also later received at the nearby Hill Cumorah a record written on metal plates that he translated into the Book of Mormon. 

If the couple has the time I would suggest doing some photos of just them (no other family) at the “Sacred Grove” it is the woods where Joseph had his First Vision. It is a really beautiful place. There is also the Smith Family farm that is pretty cool also. 

I just happen to have visited the place a couple years ago on vacation. 

I did a quick google search and found this as an example of a wedding at that temple. 

LDS Wedding Photos: Emily and Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

